# 2012 Cruze AC Clutch



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

When the clutch coil failed in my Saturn Ion (AKA Cobalt) I took a look at it and figured it would be much faster to remove the compressor from the car than to remove the clutch from the compressor while attached to the engine, so I just replaced the whole thing.

If you want to DIY, there are used compressors on car-part.com for $25-100.
I think I paid $40 for the one I put in the Ion, and it's working great two years later. I just changed the oil, put it in the car, and pulled a vacuum for 3 hours with my 2 stage pump. Since the coil had failed and not the compressor, I didn't have to worry about chunks of old compressor in the system.


----------



## kdo (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks for the info


Taxman said:


> When the clutch coil failed in my Saturn Ion (AKA Cobalt) I took a look at it and figured it would be much faster to remove the compressor from the car than to remove the clutch from the compressor while attached to the engine, so I just replaced the whole thing.
> 
> If you want to DIY, there are used compressors on car-part.com for $25-100.
> I think I paid $40 for the one I put in the Ion, and it's working great two years later. I just changed the oil, put it in the car, and pulled a vacuum for 3 hours with my 2 stage pump. Since the coil had failed and not the compressor, I didn't have to worry about chunks of old compressor in the system.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------

